# horizon legacy?



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

has anyone used this food? I'm looking into adding a new kibble to my rotation and since its grain and potato free, it looks like a good choice. 

Fresh chicken meat, chicken meal, salmon meal, turkey meal, pea starch concentrate, green split peas, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols, rosemary, citric acid), whole eggs, flaxseed, salmon oil, dried alfalfa, carrots, apples, broccoli, bok choy, cabbage, cranberries, Saskatoon berries, dried kelp, dried pumpkin meal, colostrum, sea buckthorn, fenugreek protein meal, dried pomegranate, dried astragalus root, dried milk thistle, glucosamine HCl, chondroitin sulphate, garlic, enzymes (dried aspergillus oryzae fermentation extract, dried aspergillus niger extract, pineapple, dried trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation product, rhizopus oryzae), probiotics (dried enterococcus faecium fermentation product, dried lactobacillus casei fermentation product, dried lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, dried bifidobacterium bifidum fermentation product, and dried lactobacillus plantarum fermentation product), yucca schidigera extract, mannan oligosaccharide (MOS), burdock root extract (FOS), vitamin A, vitamin D3, vitamin E, vitamin B12, riboflavin, niacin, folic acid, pyridoxine hydrochloride, thiamine mononitrate, d-calcium pantothenate, biotin, vitamin C (ascorbyl phosphate), ferrous sulphate, iron proteinate*, zinc sulphate, zinc proteinate*, manganous oxide, manganese proteinate*, copper sulphate, copper proteinate*, calcium iodate, sodium selenite, seleno methionine, magnesium oxide.


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

looks decent - pea starch and green peas are fillers, is alfalfa a grain?


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I guess they need to it bind the kibble together in absence of potatoes. I'm assuming alfalfa is the same as grass, used for mineral content.


----------



## Winniesdad (Nov 25, 2008)

Looks good to me. With fish being the third ingredient you might want to check that it's EQ free. Most aren't and it doesn't bother me too much if the fish is way down the ingredient list but I would check for any dog food that has that much fish.


----------



## basenjis (Jul 12, 2008)

I picked up a couple bags of sample at a dog show last weekend.
Ingredients look pretty decent.
2 out of 3 dogs eat it.
My most picky eater wouldn't touch it.
He is the one I am interested in finding a food that he would eat.
It's pretty pricey food.
The lady told me $25 for 8.8 lbs bag.
$56 for a 15 or 18 pounder.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Thats odd, you can get it at petfooddirect.com for $54 for 28.7 lb bag, but I only buy from there when they send me 20-22% off coupons in the mail, so it will be $59 with shipping and tax.


----------



## t0nnn (Apr 1, 2009)

I just got a 28lb bag for $56 from our local store here...Bailey loves it, her poo has been great, I was having trouble with Innova and put her on California Natural for 2 months which helped. Then weened her onto this and it's been great so far..


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

thanks for the feedback, I hope they come out with different flavor formulas as well as lower protein.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Why lower protein?


----------



## t0nnn (Apr 1, 2009)

Nutritional Information
Protein (min.): 40%
Fat (min.): 16%
Fibre (max.): 3%
Moisture (max.): 9%
Omega 3:1%*
Omega 6:3%*


*Probiotics: *Entercoccus Faecium, Lactobacillus Casei, Lactobacillus Acidophilus, Bifidobacterium Bifidum & Lactobacillus Plantarum. A custom blend of cultures designed to promote immune system & gastrointestinal health. 

*Prebiotics: *Natural sources of Mannan Oligosaccharides (MOS) Fructo-Oligosaccharides (FOS) added to stimulate intestinal health and overall immunity. 

Here's a link to their site. The ingredient info is posted down the right side of the page.
Horizon Pet Nutrition

I'm still learning about probiotics and prebiotics, what are the pros and cons of the ones listed?


----------



## TLV (May 15, 2009)

*Feeding Guidelines*

Just got the allergy test results back for my English Setter. She is highly allergic to duck, potato, oats/oatmeal, rice, and barley, among other things. Of course, I've had her on Wellness Ocean Core this month, trying to get rid of food allergies, so now its time to switch again (Wellness' food has potatos).

I am just curious, as I cannot find anywhere, what are the feeding guidelines (daily amounts) for this food? My setter is an average active 55 lb. female.

Thanks for any information you can provide.

Tom


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

There isn't a reliable test to determine which foods a dog is allergic to. I doubt seriously that your dog is allergic to duck. I don't know of any kibble you can buy that doesn't have either a grain or potato in it. These items are necessary to stick the nuggets together. Grains are also common allergens.

Don't worry a lot about guidelines on how much to feed your dog. These guidelines are almost always wrong anyway. They usually suggest you feed too much. Pick an amount to feed your dog and if he gains weight, feed less and vice versa. 

You want your dog to be on the thin side. You should easily feel the back 2 sets of ribs and he should have a definate waste line right behing his rib cage visible from above. His hip bone or spine should not be visible. A little thin is healthier than a little fat.


----------



## TLV (May 15, 2009)

*Yes, however ...*

Thank you RFD. I appreciate your thoughts. I am aware of all of the information you stated, including the fact that there are criticisms of the allergy testing process. I am especially aware that the feeding guidelines are just that -- guidelines. 

At 55 lbs, my dog is beautiful (except for the thinning hair), and is about at a perfect weight for her. Definite waist line (very nice figure), no spine visible, but you can feel the rib cage.

Horizon does not use grains or potatoes to bind the kibble. It uses peas.

So, for those of you using Horizon, if there is a feeding guideline on the pouch, would you please share.

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

TLV said:


> Horizon does not use grains or potatoes to bind the kibble. It uses peas.


Good to know. I hadn't noticed that before. Thanks.


----------



## t0nnn (Apr 1, 2009)

It's on the bag, I'll check when I get home, but I won't be home till about 8PM tonight...check back here around then


----------



## t0nnn (Apr 1, 2009)

Also, I posted the prebiotics and probiotics a few posts ago....can anyone tell me a little bit about the ones used in this food? Pros, cons ..

Probiotics: Entercoccus Faecium, Lactobacillus Casei, Lactobacillus Acidophilus, Bifidobacterium Bifidum & Lactobacillus Plantarum. A custom blend of cultures designed to promote immune system & gastrointestinal health. 

Prebiotics: Natural sources of Mannan Oligosaccharides (MOS) Fructo-Oligosaccharides (FOS) added to stimulate intestinal health and overall immunity.


----------



## TLV (May 15, 2009)

*Super*

RFD, thanks again. Happy to share.

t0nnn, thank you. I'll check tonight.

Have a good one,

Tom


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Because it very similar to orijen and Uno was putting on weight with it, but I think if I mix it with acana he should be fine.


----------



## t0nnn (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm giving Bailey a little less than 4 cups/day and she's a 90lb almost 11 month old italian mastiff. She's been good on it this month (first month on it), haven't noticed any weight gain or loss. Her body form is great, exactly what RFD said above. Although she looks exactly like her mom (more petite, lean, tall) where her brothers, sisters, dad were all thick and stocky


----------



## t0nnn (Apr 1, 2009)

Here you go, sorry I forgot last night


----------



## TLV (May 15, 2009)

Thanks t0nnn. I am debating between this and Nature's Variety Instinct Rabbit Meal Formula. Looks like I can't go wrong with either choice.


----------

